# Orlando - Several Options, good value!



## awa (Sep 29, 2017)

There is a lot of availability at these resorts in Orlando between now and November 14 -- you can check in pretty much any day you choose.  Not all unit types are available for each week, but many are.  Partial weeks are also possible.  Just ask if you're interested.

Grande Villas
https://www.diamondresorts.com/destinations/property/Grande-Villas-Resort
1 bedroom $300
2 bedroom $475
3 bedroom $675

Liki Tiki Village
http://www.likitiki.com
1 bedroom standard $300
2 bedroom standard $425
3 bedroom $650

Cypress Pointe
https://www.diamondresortsandhotels.com/Resorts/Cypress-Pointe-Resort
Efficiency $225
2 bedroom $350
3 bedroom $550


----------



## awa (Oct 6, 2017)

There's still a lot of availability.  Please ask if you're interested!


----------



## Mlev (Oct 8, 2017)

awa said:


> There is a lot of availability at these resorts in Orlando between now and November 14 -- you can check in pretty much any day you choose.  Not all unit types are available for each week, but many are.  Partial weeks are also possible.  Just ask if you're interested.
> 
> Grande Villas
> https://www.diamondresorts.com/destinations/property/Grande-Villas-Resort
> ...


----------



## TIMESHARE-HO (Oct 11, 2017)

awa said:


> There is a lot of availability at these resorts in Orlando between now and November 14 -- you can check in pretty much any day you choose.  Not all unit types are available for each week, but many are.  Partial weeks are also possible.  Just ask if you're interested.
> 
> Grande Villas
> https://www.diamondresorts.com/destinations/property/Grande-Villas-Resort
> ...


----------



## TIMESHARE-HO (Oct 11, 2017)

awa said:


> There's still a lot of availability.  Please ask if you're interested!


** I need Oct 14-21 2BR - BEST PRICE PLS.. THX JILL  904-403-7019


----------



## TIMESHARE-HO (Oct 11, 2017)

**** I NEED ORLANDO - OCT 14-21 PLEASE  - 2BR - BEST PRICE PLS  - FOR EVACUEES -
THX  JILL  904-403-7019


----------



## kolive (Oct 11, 2017)

Just curious if you have any 2 bedroom units open for the week starting November 25th?


----------



## zerodegre (Oct 11, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## team2win (Oct 12, 2017)

Do you have 2 nights oct 14th-16th.. 





awa said:


> There is a lot of availability at these resorts in Orlando between now and November 14 -- you can check in pretty much any day you choose.  Not all unit types are available for each week, but many are.  Partial weeks are also possible.  Just ask if you're interested.
> 
> Grande Villas
> https://www.diamondresorts.com/destinations/property/Grande-Villas-Resort
> ...


----------



## team2win (Oct 12, 2017)

Maybe double


team2win said:


> Do you have 2 nights oct 14th-16th..



Do you have a 2br Oct 14th - 16th anywhere?

Thank you


----------



## Bmlritter15 (Oct 16, 2017)

Hi
Do you have anything available starting Nov. 7 for two or three nights?


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 16, 2017)

To contact the OP directly, click on his blue user name, and then click START A CONVERSATION.


----------

